# My daily motor - 2007 Vectra SRi.



## NovaSausage (Jul 28, 2016)

Hi All,

Just thought i would share some pictures of my daily motor. 2007 Vectra C SRi XP. (I also own a Nova Saloon that won best finish and best classic at Waxstock last year).

I will be at Waxstock this year, but will be in this. As the Nova is currently off the road having a few things done that i werent happy with. i will be back with the Nova next year!

The colour & condition is the main reason i bought this car.








[/URL]DSC_0893 by Shaun Minton, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/URL]Beading / deep gloss. by Shaun Minton, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/URL]Beading / deep gloss. by Shaun Minton, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/URL]Untitled by Shaun Minton, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/URL]DSC_1290 by Shaun Minton, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/URL]Untitled by Shaun Minton, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/URL]Beading / deep gloss. by Shaun Minton, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/URL]Beading shot + car shot. by Shaun Minton, on Flickr[/IMG]

Hope to see many of you at Waxstock this year.


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Moved to the correct section


----------



## JB052 (Mar 22, 2008)

Great colour.


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

Lovely jubbly, simply stunning mate.


----------



## NovaSausage (Jul 28, 2016)

cossiecol said:


> Moved to the correct section


Thanks buddy


----------



## NovaSausage (Jul 28, 2016)

ibiza55 said:


> Lovely jubbly, simply stunning mate.


Thanks mate :thumb:


----------



## NovaSausage (Jul 28, 2016)

JB052 said:


> Great colour.


Thanks dude :buffer:


----------



## sshooie (May 15, 2007)

Cracking looking C, I had two back in the day, one that colour...


----------



## Citygo (Jan 13, 2014)

Bootiful


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great finish


----------



## Wilco (Apr 22, 2010)

Lovely mate that's a cracking finish, gotta love the snowflakes it's just a shame they're made of biscuits lol I've cracked two of them in the past. Great car though.


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

nice looking Vectra fella and love it in that colour and the wheels make it


----------



## Leesey (Dec 29, 2011)

looks brilliant pal you should be pleased with that


----------



## NovaSausage (Jul 28, 2016)

Wilco said:


> Lovely mate that's a cracking finish, gotta love the snowflakes it's just a shame they're made of biscuits lol I've cracked two of them in the past. Great car though.


Oh i totally agree with that. i've never known a wheel to be so weak. They're made by Speedline as well, so you wouldn't really expect it from them! - luckily mine are OK, i checked them all over before i brought the car. I just drive like an absolute **** head avoiding pot holes :lol:

Thanks mate :thumb:


----------



## NovaSausage (Jul 28, 2016)

Leesey said:


> looks brilliant pal you should be pleased with that


Thanks mate, happy with it until it ****ed down this morning! :lol:


----------



## NovaSausage (Jul 28, 2016)

bazz said:


> nice looking Vectra fella and love it in that colour and the wheels make it


Thanks mate - happy with how it sits now its on coilovers.


----------



## griffin1907 (Mar 4, 2006)

looks great & really unusual in that colour


----------



## Sk8ir (Mar 23, 2016)

Ah wow, yes, that's a fantastic colour, really suits it. Those wheels are awesome too. Definitely an "I wouldn't change a thing" car, understated and spot on.


----------



## Staticsri (May 5, 2017)

Very nice mate


----------



## littlejack (Jun 11, 2008)

Now that's nice. Loving the colour


----------



## angel1449 (Apr 15, 2012)

Had one same colour mate and also xp

now got its big brother as a weekend car


----------



## Leesey (Dec 29, 2011)

angel1449 said:


> Had one same colour mate and also xp
> 
> now got its big brother as a weekend car


looked at one of these vxr's but couldn't stand the £500+ tax!


----------



## angel1449 (Apr 15, 2012)

mines the 290 a year tax mate quite rare especially in red only 38 remain


----------



## Rab W19 (May 17, 2017)

I had a sapphire black one, was a car I just couldn't bond with. 
overall not a bad car.
I started fitting the XP pack piece by piece and quite a few other mods along the way.
my worse memory was lying under it in the ****ing rain removing the bumper to fit a new headlight bulb in the middle of november.


----------



## NovaSausage (Jul 28, 2016)

Cheers for the nice feedback guys - looking forward to Waxstock now - need to do a few things to it before hand, but should be a good show! :buffer:


----------



## NovaSausage (Jul 28, 2016)

Would like to lower the front a bit more and space the rear wheels out a bit. That would set the car off even more i think - will have a play the weekend once the spacers are here!








[/URL]Untitled by Shaun Minton, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Slammedorion (Apr 13, 2014)

20mm without arch mods is possible 
16mm up front looks good

I decided to go 20mm on front and 30mm on the back on 18's...


----------



## X-Type_Bobstar (Jul 16, 2012)

Thats a lovely looking Vectra, nice work!


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

That looks great, fairly rare colour too


----------



## NovaSausage (Jul 28, 2016)

Took her out to the Evo Triangle the weekend, chasing my mates in their cars (DC5 Teg Type R and Glanza V). So, unbelievably impressed with how it felt round there. Very tight, and steering response was fantast with the coilovers on and geometry set up.

Few pictures here;








[/URL]DSC_1425 by Shaun Minton, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/URL]DSC_1423 by Shaun Minton, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/URL]DSC_1419 by Shaun Minton, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/URL]DSC_1431 by Shaun Minton, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

I reckon this is the only time I've seen a Vectra and thought it looked alright - love that colour!


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

Those snowflakes are indeed shocking for cracks.....mind you, most big wheels of the ilk and very low profile tyres will crack, especially on our roads....although the VXR 19's don't seem to crack as much.

The Insignia 20" VX-Line alloys crack, and they are on 35 profile too.


----------



## NovaSausage (Jul 28, 2016)

MadOnVaux! said:


> Those snowflakes are indeed shocking for cracks.....mind you, most big wheels of the ilk and very low profile tyres will crack, especially on our roads....although the VXR 19's don't seem to crack as much.
> 
> The Insignia 20" VX-Line alloys crack, and they are on 35 profile too.


Yeah, they're not ideal for strength. But like you say, most wheels with a small profile tyre on our roads, only takes the smallest pot hole, and thats it, game over. I have AVON ZZ5's on mine (235/35R19), and they stick to the road very very well. It stuck with my mates through the twisties at the Evo Triangle quite easily!


----------



## Slammedorion (Apr 13, 2014)

I thought a lot of the cracking issues were down to running too lower pressure. Snowflakes should be run with around 42psi in :thumb:


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

MadOnVaux! said:


> Those snowflakes are indeed shocking for cracks.....mind you, most big wheels of the ilk and very low profile tyres will crack, especially on our roads....although the VXR 19's don't seem to crack as much.
> 
> The Insignia 20" VX-Line alloys crack, and they are on 35 profile too.


Someone on here has an Insignia on BMW Tigerclaw's which looks amazing and similar...ish. That could always be a decent alternative if the snowflakes ever crumble.


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

Mother-Goose said:


> Someone on here has an Insignia on BMW Tigerclaw's which looks amazing and similar...ish. That could always be a decent alternative if the snowflakes ever crumble.


Tigerclaws wont fit the Vectra without PCD adaptors as the Insignia is 5x120 and the Vectra is 5x110.


----------



## Slammedorion (Apr 13, 2014)

MadOnVaux! said:


> Tigerclaws wont fit the Vectra without PCD adaptors as the Insignia is 5x120 and the Vectra is 5x110.


I've seen them with them fitted though, they do look good


----------



## recarouk (May 5, 2006)

angel1449 said:


> mines the 290 a year tax mate quite rare especially in red only 38 remain


What are you doing Leon! No no no man!

Rec :wave:


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

Slammedorion said:


> I've seen them with them fitted though, they do look good


This biggest issue I see is that they are often massive rims and fitted with really thin rubber so they look out of proportion.


----------



## NovaSausage (Jul 28, 2016)

Update on the old Vectra....

I don't think it liked the Evo triangle, as i'm having serious gearbox issues now. Twice now, the differential housing has smashed to pieces, but this time, big pieces of metal have came out of the housing. 

New gearbox time i think!


----------



## streaky (Dec 2, 2006)

That is one nice looking Vectra! What's the colour called?


----------



## NovaSausage (Jul 28, 2016)

streaky said:


> That is one nice looking Vectra! What's the colour called?


Hi mate, colour is called "Misty Morning".


----------



## Gus82 (Feb 9, 2010)

Very nice indeed mate, great finish.


----------



## Derek Mc (Jun 27, 2006)

Lovely looking car you have, I have a big soft spot for the Vec-C as I spent a few tough, but happy years in one


----------



## Slammedorion (Apr 13, 2014)

NovaSausage said:


> Update on the old Vectra....
> 
> I don't think it liked the Evo triangle, as i'm having serious gearbox issues now. Twice now, the differential housing has smashed to pieces, but this time, big pieces of metal have came out of the housing.
> 
> New gearbox time i think!


What engine/ box had this got?

If it's M32 box convert to F40 :thumb:


----------



## leeandfay (May 2, 2017)

Lovely colour is that !


----------



## NovaSausage (Jul 28, 2016)

Popped out the other night to snap some pictures with my new Sigma lens on my camera. Pretty happy with how they came out!








[/URL]SRi by Shaun Minton, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/URL]SRi by Shaun Minton, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/URL]SRi by Shaun Minton, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/URL]SRi by Shaun Minton, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/URL]SRi by Shaun Minton, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

All I can say is Mr Cl*****n is so wrong, beautiful motor, lots of hours spent getting it looking that good I'm sure, must be very proud of your Vectra matey.


----------



## Staticsri (May 5, 2017)

Very nice looking vectra mate


----------

